# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Corais Moles >  xenia branca pulsante ? alguem tem ?

## Gonçalo Proença

procuro Xenias brancas ( 2 ou 3 pés ) ou castanhas em opção ( 1 pé ) na zona de Lisboa - alguem tem para vender e se sim por quanto ?

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

as xenias sao filtradores de agua? se tivermos uma boa quantidade de xenias a qualidade da agua nao melhora.rezultados de nitratos e fosfatos nao ficam mais baixos

----------

